
Biggest list of fully remote, 100% distributed companies - kiosan
https://remotemasters.dev/fully-remote-companies
======
dvt
Very excited to see more and more companies embracing the "fully remote"
culture. I tell this story often on HN, but after an amazing experience
working for Edmunds.com, I don't think I could work another job in an office
ever (barring C-suite positions). I now work for a very popular media company
(think Buzzfeed, but not Buzzfeed) in a fully remote capacity. This is why
remote matters to me:

\- As a 30-something single guy, it does wonders for my social circle. From my
experience, working in tech makes it very difficult to meet the kind of women
I'm interested in. It tends to be a male-dominated nerdy/geeky kind of culture
which has its charms, but as far as a romantic partner is concerned, I'm
looking for other qualities. I frequent a coffee shop in Santa Monica and have
become friends with literally dozens of people over the past year-and-a-half.

\- My schedule is my own. I generally work a pretty standard 9-5 schedule
(when I'm active on Slack/GitHub/JIRA), but sometimes I wake up earlier and
want to get a head start. Sometimes, I might write code later at night. Apart
from a few meetings, having control over my schedule is amazing.

\- No driving! I know this isn't a big deal for most people, but in LA driving
is hell on earth.

\- Traveling is awesome. I plan on doing a _lot_ more in 2020, but even this
year, I spent a month with my extended family on the east coast (spending time
with octogenarian grandparents is quite a blessing), and a few weeks here and
there hanging out with friends in Pittsburgh, NYC, SF, etc.

\- At heart, I'm a startup guy. I'm constantly working on new projects,
refining old ones, taking meetings with potential co-founders, etc. Remote
work offers me the opportunity to explore my startup dreams while still being
able to live a fairly comfortable life.

\- Time is our most valuable resource. And at the end of the day, you get more
_time_. Whether you spend it at the gym, with your kids, or traveling, it's up
to you!

Hope more and more companies start treating their employees like adults, but
I, for one, will never go back to a cubicle.

~~~
est31
> it does wonders for my social circle

That's interesting as I've often heard the opposite view: you'd be quickly
isolated socially if you don't have a circle of non-work friends. Great that
it works out for you!

------
a13n
Cool - looks like they're getting ready to do yet another fully remote paid
job board.

I'd like to be able to submit our company, canny.io, to the list. We're fully
remote and hiring (senior engineers).

Also, looks like they need to work on more scalable infra so their site
doesn't go down! HN hug of death :)

~~~
jriot
Will you all have a need for data scientists?

~~~
a13n
Sorry, not any time soon - 5 person company right now

~~~
jriot
But you need to be AI data driven! j/k

Completely understandable.

~~~
a13n
Actually we're bootstrapped so we don't need an AI/ML story :)

~~~
bubba1236
can you guys fix your subdomain takeover vulnerability

------
koib
How do these fully remote companies handle salary compensations? is it
generally based on market rate for wherever the worker is remote from? Curious
because a senior position in the bay area would be 2x+ more than most other
locations.

~~~
etxm
I think that’s a hotly debated topic.

Personally I think that you should be paid the same wherever you live. Why
should someone make more money because they choose to live in SF versus a farm
somewhere.

Cost of living is funny. Whose cost? What if I want to live like a king in a
big house?

~~~
est31
> Cost of living is funny. Whose cost? What if I want to live like a king in a
> big house?

For most people, that's an important metric. Personally I would only relocate
to SF (or anywhere else) if the salary difference is big enough for me so that
if you factor out the higher cost of living, I'd make more money than the
cheaper places. There is nothing in SF that attracts me that bad that I'd pay
the premium for. I think it's a reasonable demand.

Even if you disagree that my demand is reasonable, many people hold this view
that they want to be paid more in a more expensive place. You asked whose cost
of living is important here. It's the cost for the style of living that
typical market participants want, not the style of living that _you_ in
particular want.

Ultimately, the prices are determined by the market, by the supply and demand
curves. If the "people wanting a remote job vs remote offers" ratio looks
different than the "people wanting a non-remote job vs non-remote offers" then
there will be a difference in salary.

To give an example, lots of programmers want to work in the gamedev industry.
Due to this, their salaries are lower and their working conditions worse
compared to programmer positions elsewhere. Simply because they are okay to
put up with it as they still like building games more than something else.

That being said, there are obviously imperfections in the market. All parties
involved are humans instead of perfect market participants. But the rule is
still highly relevant.

~~~
etxm
I’m saying the person in the remote area should be paid the same as in SF not
vice versa.

------
rejacobson
There's also this list, which is even bigger:
[https://github.com/yanirs/established-
remote](https://github.com/yanirs/established-remote)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Also [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job#companies...](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job#companies-with-remote-dna)

------
kierenj
Don't shoot me but - why is this "fully / 100%" important? Why is remote
working a good thing? Or rather, when is it a good thing?

~~~
wolco
It's good for senior developers and the self motivated. Difficult for junior
roles which need hand-holding. Difficult for parents or those in condos
without a seperate space.

~~~
rwmj
You really need to have a separate room in my opinion. As a remote worker you
save a lot of money not travelling and spending money on lunches, and/or can
live where space and housing is much cheaper, so this is possible. I built a
home office: [https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2013/07/10/garden-office-most-
mos...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2013/07/10/garden-office-most-mostly-done/)

~~~
Asterixer
Looks very good. Was it a DIY project?

~~~
rwmj
No I hired a couple of people to assemble it (for about $1200). It certainly
would have been possible to build it all on my own - it's just a big,
complicated shed kit after all - but it probably would have taken me a month
so it made far more sense to hire them. I did give it three coats of paint and
stain inside and out though!

------
sdoken123
It is easier to find remote work if you are already senior developer. If you
live in a small town 3 hours north of NYC like me and are trying to gain
experience at a quality company it is nearly impossible to find a remote
employer even if you agree to a very low salary and to go in to the city
whenever they need you to.

------
ng7j5d9
Pedantic question: When a company says they are 100% remote, do they mean even
for HQ/executive-type stuff?

Say GitLab was entertaining acquisition offers, would the CEO just ask the
lawyers to come hang out in his living room?

Or do they mean "of course we have a small office for legal and practical
reasons, but rank-and-file employees all work remotely".

~~~
detaro
Many do. The living room thing seems like a straw man: The CEO and other
employees can have individual offices (not everyone likes to work from their
bedroom), or you rent a meeting room when you need one.

------
orware
HN Hug of Death?

~~~
y-c-o-m-b
Looks to be intermittent. I got the Bad Gateway status code but after
refreshing, the page loaded (albeit very slowly).

------
ngngngng
I see Knack on this list, shame there's no Knack 2. That was a masterpiece.

------
est31
Is there an EU variant of it? I guess most of the offers are US only.

~~~
Asterixer
Some of the companies on this list are European (e.g.
[https://teamweek.com/](https://teamweek.com/) or
[https://www.bluelabs.eu/](https://www.bluelabs.eu/)). I wish there were more
European companies opening up to working with remote developers.

------
shadykiller
Cool. Gitlab even has a salary calculator.

~~~
butisaidsudo
I wish more companies had this, it's really useful. I looked into applying at
Gitlab, but was able to easily find out their location adjustment and avoided
wasting my time or theirs. Unfortunately they pay less in a high cost of
living Canadian city than for someone living in Alabama.

